# Stoudemire: 'Once I get back, we can't be stopped'



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Here's the link to the article: Stoudemire: 'Once I get back, we can't be stopped' 

I'm loving it :biggrin: :clap: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I really wish Amare hadn't said that. The player that'll be coming back in March won't be the Amare Stoudemire we knew and loved. Instead, it'll be a shell of that man. To his credit he'll still have the spirit, but he won't have the body to do the things he wants.

It's much healthier to just accept the fact that we cannot beat San Antonio, a basketball God.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Hes right. 

Once he gets back (healthy) we're gonna be hard to beat.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

That's the Amare we love about. He is just so cocky!!! lol 

I'll be glad if Amare can be 75% of what he was last season.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> I really wish Amare hadn't said that. The player that'll be coming back in March won't be the Amare Stoudemire we knew and loved. Instead, it'll be a shell of that man. To his credit he'll still have the spirit, but he won't have the body to do the things he wants.
> 
> It's much healthier to just accept the fact that we cannot beat San Antonio, a basketball God.


You're the most depressing fan I've ever seen lol ^_^ If Amare comes back the way the doctors say we will, then we'll take San Antonio down. We finally have the depth to do it, along with a chip on our shoulder.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

i believe it


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> You're the most depressing fan I've ever seen lol ^_^


Let's just say that Stern's Six (Det, SA, Chi, LAL, Hou, Bos) along with all the other politics has taken alot of the fight out of me over the years.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Amare may come off a little cocky there but he does have a point, all these guys have been playing without him and doing fine. They improve even more with him coming back, unless there is chemistry problems, which I doubt..


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Haha just reading the thread title got me excited. It is atleast partially true though, once he returns the Suns will be atleast legitimate top 4 contenders.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I love his confidence. The question is how much this injury will affect him.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

By the way... am I the only one who is a bit worried about Amare's future? He is actually quite injury prone. Didn't he have some severe injury the season before Nash arrived? And now he is injured for at least 3-4 months... that's actually quite scary when you think about it. I hope Amare doesn't turn into another Grant "Glass" Hill, or Penny "Softer"way.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

jibikao said:


> By the way... am I the only one who is a bit worried about Amare's future? He is actually quite injury prone. Didn't he have some severe injury the season before Nash arrived? And now he is injured for at least 3-4 months... that's actually quite scary when you think about it. I hope Amare doesn't turn into another Grant "Glass" Hill, or Penny "Softer"way.


Thank God I'm not alone. For awhile, I thought I was talking to myself.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> Thank God I'm not alone. For awhile, I thought I was talking to myself.


I am worried because Amare is SO YOUNG...and already suffered some severe injuries... imagine when he gets older? lol


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm curious to see whether if Amare will sustain his explosiveness or become the next Chris "The Velvet Teddy Bear" Webber.


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

jibikao said:


> I am worried because Amare is SO YOUNG...and already suffered some severe injuries... imagine when he gets older? lol



Amare hasn't suffered any severe injuries.

He had a toe injury that kept him out 20 games year before last and this knee issue. I don't think the knee is as bad as everyone seems to think. It is not like he had ligament damage or something. Medically I think it is a pretty minor knee injury.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Amare's injury prior to Nash coming wasnt severe, it was a set-back no doubt, but it didnt involve *major* broken bones, ligaments/joints etc. 

And the surgery for his knee was supposed to prevent a major knee problem in the future and/or lingering. He was playing in pain, but was still functional (his knee).


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, hopefully you guys are right. Amare is too good a player to suffer injuries. I guess I am just surprised that Amare got injured again this season and it takes several months to recover. 

With the role players we have now, we could be a lot more dominanting and prepared for the playoffs. Even after Amare comes back before/after all-star game, the team still needs time to adjust and I won't be surprised if we lose a few games after Amare comes back and people will say things like "Amare = Overrated" or "Suns' better off without him". Amare's value is his ability to draw fouls and put their defensive players in foul trouble. I don't know how many games when we only took like 6-10 FTs. That's beyond pathetic. The game could have been easier if Amare plays. 

And who knows...maybe next year Marion/Nash got injured? I just hate injuries especially on your franchise player because the whole team is built around that franchise player.


----------

